# Stelly's- that was it!



## Stelly

Just a quick update, our little man Solomon made his grand appearance last night at 9pm... I had severe sudden onset pre-eclampsia, he was delivered via emergency c-section. Sol is doing great- breathing on his own with some assist from a CPAP, had his first bit of expressed breastmilk today. I get to hold him tonight skin to skin for the first time after my BP meds and magnesium are done :happydance: most excited! 

Just a reminder- if you feel "off" definitely get checked out. I was dangerously close to having seizures my BP was so high- my only symptoms were swelling and head feeling "pressured". 

Both of us are doing great now though... he just decided he needed to get here on the "mayan end of the world" apparently lol. Take care and Merry Christmas ladies- thoroughly enjoying my little bundle and can't wait till he can come home.

Solomon, 2lbs 3 oz born 12-21-12
 



Attached Files:







418032_10200172152327292_502977086_n.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 101


----------



## MissCherry15

Congratulations hun xx he is a beauty and i hope he progresses well over the weeks to come xx good luck and enjoy your skin to skin its the best bonding time ever xx


----------



## JBeansprout

Congratulations and Goodluck! He's gorgeous :)


----------



## Kyla

Congratulations!!! Hope he makes excellent progress and you recover quickly. :hugs:


----------



## Fruitymeli

Congrats Hun , hope he recovers quick


----------



## jamhs

Congrats!!


----------



## Sushai

Congrats!!! I hope you get to take him home soon.


----------



## vancouver_mom

So happy for you!! He is so gorgeous. It sounds like you had quite the experience delivering him. How are you feeling and recovering? I love his name. Thank you for sharing the pics - sooooooo sweet!


----------



## Jesc

Congrats! So happy to hear you both are doing great!!! :) I agree if you even feel a little off, go in to get it checked out! Yours and LO's safety is so much more important than feeling silly or a bother. Better safe than sorry!


----------



## whatwillbe

Aarr bless him ! Hope he is ok, congratts :flower:


----------



## ak2007r6

Hi everyone this is Tessa's husband. I have never posted here and have only lurked a few times with thoughts of joining the guys section. Anyways wanted to give an update. Momma is finally getting some much needed rest and Sol had his first feeding of breast milk a few hours ago. He weighed 2lb3oz was 14" long and born at 9:02pm

They took his hat off a few hours ago and has lots of dark hair:)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 39


----------



## ak2007r6

Pic of hair
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 34


----------



## Mummytobe85

Awww his so cute bless him, hope he makes a speedy recovery <3 <3


----------



## cherrylee

Congrats to you hope all is smooth sailing from here!


----------



## Kazorina

Congratulations :) I hope he gets to come home soon xx


----------



## Cailidgh

Congratulations! Sounds like you had a rough time of it and many kudos for keeping your spirits up!! He is a real treasure and I hope the future brings you and your Ickle family all the happiness and luck you deserve!!


----------



## anita665

Congratulations!! :flower:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Congratulations to you both xxx


----------



## _jellybean_

He is BEAUTIFUL!!! Awww! Congratulations! I'm happy that he is doing well. Please keep us updated.


----------



## sharnw

Oh my :) :) :) Congratulations :cloud9: He is so beautiful!
So pleased he is doing great.
I hope time fly's so you can take him home :flower:


----------



## BeccaxBump

Congrats! He's gorgeous <3 
xoxox


----------



## sarahh

Congrats :)


----------



## kimberleyrobx

Congratulations and have a very merry Christmas with your little man! X


----------



## Stelly

Thanks everyone :) He is doing so well, we've been pumping and he's been taking expressed milk like a champ since yesterday. I will hopefully be discharged on Christmas , then.be spending a lot of time in.the NICU with little man. We did skin to skin for a few hours last night which were soo wonderful, hubby is going to try his hand at 'kangaroo-care' today :) Thank you so.much for all the well wishes- so amazed at how well hes doing! in case we cant update- Merry Christmas to.all.you wonderful ladies!!


----------



## icklemonster

Congratulations hun, he is absolutely lovely. I hope he continues to make a strong recovery and you get him home quickly xxx


----------



## dee11

congrats hun hes gorgeous xx


----------



## baby_maybe

Congratulations stelly he's gorgeous. I can't believe one of the march ladies has a baby already! 

Hope he continues to do well and that your recovery goes smoothly :hugs:


----------



## L.A Mommy

Congrats :)


----------



## starzz

congratulations! hope you are both doing ok and Merry Christmas


----------



## zombiedaisy

Congrats! So glad you were able to recognize something wasnt right and you and LO are doing well. :hugs:


----------



## AmyB1978

So glad that you are both doing okay and that they caught it in time! He is adorable, love that hair!! I can't believe the first March baby is here!!! I hope he continues to do well and to grow bigger and stronger each day!


----------



## skeet9924

congratulations !! he's gorgeous!! Hope you get to bring him home soon!!


----------



## Annamumof2

Congrats Hun and he's going to be a wonderful little fighter just like his mummy


----------



## FlowerTots13

Congrats :D hope everything goes well!


----------



## rose.

Wow, he is gorgeous! Glad that he got out safely and you're both doing well. Hopefully it won't be long before he can come home :)


----------



## Stelly

Thanks everyone :) He will be in for awhile.. they are ballparking for his original due date to be released, but we are hopeful that he will be out sooner! 

Didn't think our "March" baby would come so soon, but he is one tough little man! Hopefully all my fellow march mommas are still doing well (and little ones are still in bellies cooking away!) look forward in the next few months to seeing all your announcements of healthy baby births!


----------



## Stelly

Hey ladies :wave: thought id give an update! (will try to put up a pic soon, cant currently on phone) little Solomon is now 15.5" long and 2lbs 14oz. He is doing wonderfully getting BM via gavage, gets his PICC line out in the morning (meaning ZERO IVs now) and put on his first onesie tonight! Still has nasal cannula and still in.isolette till he fattens up a bit more. Loves his binky, hates the nurses messing.with him. Kangaroo time is our absolute favorite :) 

Anyway- hope you are all still doing well!!


----------



## lolly25

Congrats and made up he's doing so well xx


----------



## AmyB1978

Glad he is doing so well.


----------



## Faith n Hope

Congratulations! I hope that you are all doing well?! xox


----------



## Asters

Congratulations!!! Im so glad hes doing so well.what a little trooper!!! hes so gorgeous!! how many weeks early did you have him? The time will fly,he'll be at home with you before you know it!!!xxxxx


----------



## mjvdec01

So happy to hear he's doing so well.


----------



## cckarting

So glad to hear things are going well Stelly! Thinking of you and baby Sol :)


----------



## Stelly

He was born at 28+4. :) so about 11.5 weeks early. Thanks ladies :) i sure think hes cute!


----------



## cckarting

Cant wait for more pics and updates stelly!


----------



## gemsar

Gorgeous x


----------



## DessyMarie

Congratulations! He's beautiful :) I'm very glad to hear everyone is doing well! xx


----------



## mrspeanut

Just read your thread, congratulations on little Soloman, what a sweetie he is :) Fingers crossed he's out of hospital soon, glad he is doing so well xx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

How is your little man doing?


----------



## Stelly

Sol is doing great :) 4lbs 9oz now! No more oxygen, no IV's anymore. We are learning to eat food orally instead of through his feeding tube. He is on caffeine to help prevent brady/apnea episodes (which he will most likely go home on the caffeine with an apnea monitor). He is one fiesty little man- he does not like the nurses touching him lol They are still thinking he will come home around March 11th... but if he gets the hang of eating it will be sooner. He would be 35+5 gestation today (which is strange to think about). My little fighter :D will try to post more pictures when I get access to a computer (cant from phone)

Very ready to get out of the NICU and get home, but we are on little boys timeline lol hope it will be soon!


----------



## rose.

That's great stelly glad he's doing so well, won't be long and you'll be able to take him home!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

That's great to hear, he's gaining weight excellently!


----------



## AmyB1978

Stelly, glad to hear he is doing well. My thoughts/prayers are with you, as I know how hard the NICU is, even if not for him for you guys.


----------



## Kte

So great to hear he is doing so well :flower:


----------



## sethsmummy

glad he is doing so well Stelly <3 xx


----------



## cckarting

Glad to hear he's doing so well stelly! Still thinking about you and baby sol, can't wait until you get to take him home :)


----------



## Stelly

Thanks everyone :)

amyb- hows little emily doing??


----------



## AmyB1978

Stelly, thanks for asking about Emily. She actually got to come home from the NICU on Tuesday so we are adjusting to life at home and life off the monitor. It is so nice to have her home but also nerve wracking... my biggest fears are the apnea episodes coming back and us not knowing and her not eating/gaining enough. Everyone was surprised she was released as early as she was, I just say it is cause she is our little fighter. 

Sending you and Sol our love... :hugs:


----------



## cckarting

amy have you ever heard of an angelcare baby monitor? My cousin was told to get this when her preemie was brought home from the hospital. It sounds an alarm if no movement is detected after 20 seconds, including breathing. We got one for our coming bundle cuz you never can be to careful!


----------



## Stelly

OH im so happy for you guys that she is home!! :happydance: she looks so good in your profile pic, what an adorable little lady! I think we are going to get an angelcare monitor when Sol gets home- if the hospital doesnt give us one at discharge. Just for peace of mind- cause it will be weird being home with no monitors!

Little man is 4lbs 11oz today :D


----------



## AmyB1978

Stelly, I found a song called "Nicu at night" you should totally check it out... it makes me laugh and cry but generally is a very sweet song about the NICU.


----------



## cckarting

oh stelly, he's getting so big!!!! can't wait until he can come home :) i have my angelcare set up and ready for baby to come, now only if we could pick a name lol.


----------



## Stelly

Solomon is getring discharged Friday!!!!! Eeeeeeee!


----------



## ispeakinsongs

congrats xx


----------



## AmyB1978

Oh my goodness, CONGRATS!!!! Soooo happy for you both!


----------



## cckarting

OH STELLY! That's great news! i'm so happy for you guys :)


----------



## Kte

Hoping all goes well today with Solomons discharge, enjoy you little man finally being at home :flower:


----------



## Chris77

Congrats!


----------



## Stelly

So happy to be home :) Things are going wonderfully. It just feels right now :)

Although thinking that I have a 2 month old now (when he is 4lbs 13 oz!!) is a bit strange to wrap my head around lol
 



Attached Files:







60698_10151318651143742_1614576863_n.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 6









307362_10200594688410430_367155630_n.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## cckarting

beautiful pics Stelly! So happy you're home and doing great!


----------



## skeet9924

So happy you and your little guy are home!!


----------

